# Soft food or hard food for puppies? Feeding schedule?



## tinalicious (Aug 7, 2004)

Bruiser is 10 weeks old. I am feeding him soft puppy food right now, but I am wondering if I should start mixing in some hard food with it and gradually switching? I am not sure exactly how long you are supposed to keep a puppy on soft food.

Also, I feed him twice a day. Once in morning (which is about 6:15 a.m.) and once in the evening (around 5:15 p.m.). His water dish is always kept filled with fresh water. Does anyone recommend a particular feeding schedule for pups? I want to make sure I am feeding him enough ... or whether or not I'm feeding him too much!

Thanks. :wink:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

You might try switching him to dry kibble but add a bit of water or chicken broth to soften it a bit, then, as he gets used to crunching the food, gradually reduce the amount of liquid you put in there.

Also, I believe the recommended feeding schedule for pups is four times a day. That being said, I only fed Cooper twice a day as a pup (I didn't know how often to feed him, so I fed him when I fed the cat) and now he has a meal once a day and he never seemed hungry then and isn't hungry now...

Well, he would like you to THINK he's always hungry but, from looking at him, I don't think that's possible! :lol:


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

*feeding*

As for dry vs soft Yoshi seems to have soft poo when he eats soft so I like cleaning up hard poo better, LOL! 

As for the feeding schedule I would feed him at least 3 times a day how ever much he will eat in 30 minutes. If you can feed 4 times a day then I would try that as well. Yoshi is a real pain in the butt to feed because he gets bored easily. He weened himself off of 4 times a day at about 4 months old he just quit wanting his afternoon meal so I just replaced it with a treat at that time a day.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

I feed Teddy what my breeder recommended, Science Diet Puppy Bites until he's 10 months old then switch to adult. He is 6 months old now and always has access to his food, I don't feed him at set times.


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

I always fed Fudge every 3-4 hours but he was tiny. Flower got fed 3 times a day, but now that they are older I free feed so they always have access to there food and water. I have always fed hard food but I would mix it with babyfood until they were 4 months old now they only get hard food because canned seems to make there stools way too runny.Yuck


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

I think most vets would reccomend 3 times a day until 6 months then 2 times a day until close to 1 year then once a day.

I free feed mine so it has never mattered, they eat when they are hungry and I take the food up no later than 8:00 in the evening.


----------

